# Easter surf and turf.



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2021)

Better late then ever!








Rib eyes and king crab with roasted taters. The rib eye were reversed seared. In the smoker for a hour. Then seared in the ooni oven with the grizzler plate. Came out fantastic.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 11, 2021)

Man that looks good Steve!

Dave


----------



## forktender (Apr 11, 2021)

That looks killer Steve, yet another reason to buy one.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks great Steve, The Rib Eye and the little potatoes look fantastic. But i would have to pass the Big old crab legs over to my wife . I'm not much on shell fish of any kind. She would gobble those right up
Big like on the whole plate though
David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice job.  Great looking meal.  Crab has been to expensive for me.


----------



## robrpb (Apr 11, 2021)

Good looking meal Steve. 

Rob


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful plate bud!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks great Steve.  Excellent combo, and looks like you're getting great use of that Ooni.  Love Surf and Turf in most any form.  I've been reverse searing all Thick cuts lately and really loving it.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Steve, The Rib Eye and the little potatoes look fantastic. But i would have to pass the Big old crab legs over to my wife . I'm not much on shell fish of any kind. She would gobble those right up
> Big like on the whole plate though
> David


I'm with David on this. Too much work for too little reward on the legs. But that steak and taters would put me over the moon.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2021)

Wow Steve that looks fantastic. I'm not sure I'd be able to finish that plate, but I'd put a good dent in it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks Like a Perfect Meal from here, Steve!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 11, 2021)

You had me at Surf


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 11, 2021)

Wish I were near! Yums!
My wife does the b size yukon golds peeled after boiling them, then in a fry pan in pure butter nicely browned on all sides. It is time consuming for her!
Yours looks near the same, how did you do them, step/step?


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 11, 2021)

A absolutely beautiful holiday dinner Steve, big Like! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 11, 2021)

Steve that all looks great but OMG the sear on that steak is gorgeous.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2021)

Excellent looking meal. Nicely done !


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice work Steve . Fantastic meal .


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 11, 2021)

Perfection on a plate!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Man that looks good Steve!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!



forktender said:


> That looks killer Steve, yet another reason to buy one.


Thank you!



DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Steve, The Rib Eye and the little potatoes look fantastic. But i would have to pass the Big old crab legs over to my wife . I'm not much on shell fish of any kind. She would gobble those right up
> Big like on the whole plate though
> David


Thanks David!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nice job.  Great looking meal.  Crab has been to expensive for me.


Thanks Brian! These were 37.00 a pound. But worth it!



robrpb said:


> Good looking meal Steve.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob!



smokin peachey said:


> Beautiful plate bud!


Thank you!



MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Steve.  Excellent combo, and looks like you're getting great use of that Ooni.  Love Surf and Turf in most any form.  I've been reverse searing all Thick cuts lately and really loving it.


Thanks Mike! That searing grill for the Ooni is perfect for this.



JLeonard said:


> I'm with David on this. Too much work for too little reward on the legs. But that steak and taters would put me over the moon.
> Jim


Thanks! These legs were huge. Well worth the effort!



gmc2003 said:


> Wow Steve that looks fantastic. I'm not sure I'd be able to finish that plate, but I'd put a good dent in it.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! It was a struggle, but I made justice of it.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Like a Perfect Meal from here, Steve!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!



bmudd14474 said:


> You had me at Surf


Haha! Thanks!



olecrosseyes said:


> Wish I were near! Yums!
> My wife does the b size yukon golds peeled after boiling them, then in a fry pan in pure butter nicely browned on all sides. It is time consuming for her!
> Yours looks near the same, how did you do them, step/step?


Thank you! I boil them. Then freeze. Then fry or roast them in 50/50 butter and olive oil with salt, pepper, and parsley. That gives them time to get the skin nice and crunchy. Without overcooking the flesh.



sawhorseray said:


> A absolutely beautiful holiday dinner Steve, big Like! RAY


Thanks Ray!



jcam222 said:


> Steve that all looks great but OMG the sear on that steak is gorgeous.


Thanks Jeff! The sear was near perfect on these.



Winterrider said:


> Excellent looking meal. Nicely done !


Thank you!



chopsaw said:


> Nice work Steve . Fantastic meal .


Thanks!



civilsmoker said:


> Perfection on a plate!


Thank you!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thank you! I boil them. Then freeze. Then fry or roast them in 50/50 butter and olive oil with salt, pepper, and parsley. That gives them time to get the skin nice and crunchy. Without overcooking the flesh.


With the exception of freezing, evoo and roast in the oven, hers are the same.
Do you think that the oven at say 425 is the same as frying them?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> With the exception of freezing, evoo and roast in the oven, hers are the same.
> Do you think that the oven at say 425 is the same as frying them?


If you give them a stir in the oven half way through cooking them you'll get pretty much the same results. Most of the time I fry them. I do them in CI either way.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 12, 2021)

Great looking meal there guy.

Warren


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks Steve, 425 or higher oven, or broiler?


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow Steve!! I'm late to the party but that is one damned fine looking meal right there!! You know I love my steaks but I'll go insane over the crab legs. the work involved cracking them just enhances the expectation of eating them for me. That is a Heaven sent plate of food.

Robert


----------



## xray (Apr 12, 2021)

Man, that looks great Steve! I’d live off crab legs if you let me.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

xray said:


> I’d live off crab legs if you let me.



Heck, I'd live off of* his *crab legs if he'd let me!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 13, 2021)

Surf and Turf you say? Goes together like...








Looks awesome for sure Steve. Congrats on the ride broseph!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> Thanks Steve, 425 or higher oven, or broiler?


425 in the oven.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Steve!! I'm late to the party but that is one damned fine looking meal right there!! You know I love my steaks but I'll go insane over the crab legs. the work involved cracking them just enhances the expectation of eating them for me. That is a Heaven sent plate of food.
> 
> Robert


Thanks bud! These crabs were pre-split. So they were easy to open.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2021)

xray said:


> Man, that looks great Steve! I’d live off crab legs if you let me.


Thanks Ray!



olecrosseyes said:


> Heck, I'd live off of* his *crab legs if he'd let me!


Thanks! Me too! 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Surf and Turf you say? Goes together like...
> 
> View attachment 492498
> 
> ...



Thanks John!


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Apr 13, 2021)

That ribeye is jumping off the plate at me!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> That ribeye is jumping off the plate at me!


lol! Thanks!


----------

